# Ukic signs with raptors (merged)



## Markffd (Oct 20, 2002)

*Ukic signs with raptors*

He decides to sign with raptors. Again i come in the clutch.

http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom/sports/basketball/332348/index.do


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Thanks for the great find even though it's written in Croatian!!!


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Raptors Sign Ukic
14th July, 2005 - 2:47 am
Vecernji-List - A Croatian website is confirming that the Raptors have signed Roko Ukic.

He was considering staying in Europe, but they have completed a buyout. 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36637/20050714/raptors_sign_ukic/


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

What abt the cap situation now?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

SPLIT Rococo Ukić , today already sometime basketball plus captain Splita CO. iduće three year I will be bringing would jersey Toronto Raptorsa. His mother club would profit 700 thousand dollar solatium. Ukić had intended odigrati jednu or duplex high season in either well-known European club , limit does yet decision for NBA ligu. fj ) 

best translation i could get.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Good News!
Now we can be sure we have a good back-up for skip.


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What back up! Roko will be starter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana:


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

:banana: 

Do we know if he's going to play in the Minny summer league ?
I think we can officially say Rob has had a really good summer ... 
If he can sign Bonner and Sow, trade some dead wood too it will be a perfect summer !


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*



Theberge43 said:


> :banana:
> 
> Do we know if he's going to play in the Minny summer league ?
> I think we can officially say Rob has had a really good summer ...
> If he can sign Bonner and Sow, trade some dead wood too it will be a perfect summer !


Personally I think not signing Sow instead of signing him would make it a better summer.

Although, I agree in general... very good summer.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Wooooooooooo!!!!!! Hoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

This is great news. I was confident that Babcock could get it done, and he didn't prove me wrong. Now he just has to work on re-signing Sow and Bonner, and we can finally consider this summer a big success.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

He is on the summer league roster... I think he will play. Man I know you guys will not be disappointed with this guy. I have a feeling that he will end up being th biggest steal in this draft.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*



sheefo13 said:


> He is on the summer league roster... I think he will play. Man I know you guys will not be disappointed with this guy. I have a feeling that he will end up being th biggest steal in this draft.


I hope you are right. This would go a long way in proving Babcock's critics wrong.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Sweet - I was watching Rpas TV last night and was pretty sad when the summer league coverage ad came on - "Catch Charlie Villanueva, Joey Graham, Roko Ukic, and Uros Slokar in ACtion at the Minnesota Summer League" I thought damn, they're gonna have to do up a new ad!

At least we'll get to see one rookie that'll be on the team!


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

This is very good news for the Raptors... YES!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Great news, now if we can keep Sow and Bonner we should be in good position for the season


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

:banana: 

This is how i see it,

Babcock Checklist

*1.* Sign 1st rounders - *check*
*2. * Resolve buyout and Sign Ukic - *check*
*3a.* Sign Bonner & Sow 
*3b.* Get rid of deadbeats (murray, a-train, woods etc.)
*Bonus.* Get something useful in return for deadbeats


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

I'm excited to get a chance to see him play. Graham and Villanueva I've seen before, but Ukic is a total mystery.

I find it curious that some think he is good enough to be a starting NBA point guard already, though. I'd be very shocked if that were the case.


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Has anybody found the terms of the contract?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*



Markffd said:


> He decides to sign with raptors. Again i come in the clutch.
> 
> http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom/sports/basketball/332348/index.do


nice loink thanks let's hope raptors.com decides to post the english version ... or berhaps the link is bogus?

if it is not I hope he plays in the Mini summer league


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*



AReallyCoolGuy said:


> Has anybody found the terms of the contract?


From the first article, the contract is three years, and the buy out is $700,000.

http://www.tportal.hr/sport/kosarka/page/2005/07/14/0030006.html

From this article, it suggests he'll be making $2.5M, with a $500k buyout.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

great news can not wait for the summer league with the reports i been hearing i can not WAIT to see the guy step out in a raps uni!!! bring on the summer league!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*



> Board yes we do yet I depart at into a NBA , and does not as does does surmise into a certain intensity European club , Rococo had cognition at an to prepare B reprezentacije Croatian. Journal leading NBA contract weighty had total 2,5 million dollar. Managerial agency XL , into a that he has Rococo not long ago squeezer through a lot well-known SFX , into a put on record had roku appointments all the details with Ukićevim the new club and so would youthful Splićanin filling out the features at the most wish. Critical had this which had through Toronta into a Croatian expressly stigao some with čelnih men kanadskog club in order to consent cleverness playmakera yes we do them does instantly attached. Afterwards two sata whole has been agreed upon This had realization mog dječačkog sna. I am glad yes we do me chosen team into a coyote ću already into a first high season profit opportunities , light had Rococo after he was signed contract. Though had Rococo chosen at an draftu as a total 41. pick ( other route mora does to tell that it is signed contract linear team that are chosen leading end firstling route , which merely rumour has it that it is wrongful zaobiđen into a first route. Suggestion , per unsparing NBA pravilima Raptorsi would set one's house in order solatium Splitu in the amount of 500.000 dollar ( most for everyone club per learner together contract ), and remnant ( surmise does , betwixt 300 plus 400 thousand dollar ) would liquidate unattended Rococo.


http://www.tranexp.com:2000/InterTr...6e+podmiriti+sam+Roko.+%0D%0A&from=cro&to=eng


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*



> ZAGREB - Roko Ukić prelazi među Reptile. Bio je na pragu talijanske Siene, koketirao je s Makabijem i Barcelonom. Ipak, odlučio je prihvatiti najveći izazov - igranje u NBA ligi. Dogovorio se s Torontom na trogodišnju vjernost. Ona će mu donijeti 2,5 milijuna USD. A njegovu matičnom klubu Splitu 800.000 USD odštete. - Sada su mi ponudili 800.000 USD više nego onom prvom prigodom, kada sam u Raptorse otišao dan nakon drafta. Ne znam kada je netko iz drugoga kruga drafta, a da nije igrao u ljetnoj ligi, dobio toliko.
> 
> Prijeteća iskustva
> Kanađani su ponudu prisnažili i ponuđenom igračkom opcijom. - Minutaža je bila moj glavni uvjet. Ne novac. No, novac koji sam dobio govori o nekom projiciranom statusu, tretmanu investicije. Obećali su mi dobru poziciju. Kažu da ću biti pričuva prvom razigravaču Alstonu i da ću igrati 15 do 20 minuta. Hoće li se ta minutaža povećati ili smanjiti, ovisit će o meni. Uostalom, jednako bi mi bilo i u Sieni i u Barceloni. No, u NBA klubu je to ipak teže nego u Europi. Uostalom, slučajevi Šundova, Bagarića, Planinića i Kasuna Roku su najbolja opomena. - Svatko od nas je drukčiji. Ne treba prosuđivati po stereotipu. Ja se nikad nisam bojao izazova. Puno toga ovisit će i o tome kako ću se postaviti.
> ...


This article says he'll be Alston's back up and has been promised that he will play 15-20 minutes a game this year.



> ZAGREB Rococo Ukić verge betwixt Reptile. Been had at an threshold Italian Siene , coquetry had with Makabijem plus Barcelonom. Yet , decided to to accept this at the most challenge playing into a NBA ligi. Appointments does with Torontom at an triennial truth. She would boo yield 2,5 million USD. AND his matičnom club Splitu 800.000 USD solatium. Today have been we bid quotation 800.000 USD more than what onom first on the occasion of , when unattended into a Raptorse bygone day afterwards drafta. Does not type when had someone through another cycle drafta , without is not playing into a crop ligi dobio that. Prijeteća experimental Canadian have been bid quotation prisnažili plus ponuđenom toy option. Minute has been my umbilical terms. Does not money. Than , money who unattended dobio rumour has it about it's war for some and profit for others projection fit on , treatment investment. Betrothed have been we dobru post. Kažu yes we do ću to be talk first razigravaču Alstonu and that ću personate 15 up to 20 minute. Hoće li does this minute enlarge or moderate , depending on would about a menu. Though , likewise bi we whether plus into a Sieni plus into a Barceloni. Than , into a NBA club had this yet gravitation than what into a Euro. Though , casual Šundova Bagarića , Mountain plus Kasuna Roku have been najbolja warning. Everyone with us had unlike. Does not is required judgement per stereotype. I does never before nisam tint taunting. A lot gown depending on would plus about tome of how ću does Setup. Millerov worshipper Misgiving that it is one with ours basketball more languor about NBA ligi with Roka. Realize boo does leading large sporting San. Conscious unattended yes we do does this San very lightly can turn into morula. Today unattended reassemble at an nuli , and Pravda trial merely me čekaju. Toronto never is not been Journal endeared club. From the beginning have been this bili Pacersi. For Pacerse unattended cheering because unattended lover Reggie Millera. Of how had him bygone into a superannuation , today I do not have for whom screw then does well-being cap. For ten of the day Rococo should sign a contract who will ga make wealthy , limit principally basketball merry. Happy had surely plus a menu Marigold Spahija who will Roka have integer time at an disposal. INTO A club does moram signal 1. October when begins camp for novu high season. Unfold unattended them yes we do we had reprezentacija priority , yes we do we had playing at an European legitimate for toy sazrijevanje much major with crop lige.


----------



## pavle_TO (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

awesome, i thought there was a chance we may have never seen him. plus being croatian i am extra pumped!!!

if someone could post some video footage of him from the summer leagues for us who don't have nba tv that would be swell


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

rookie deals are now 2 years and not 3 years like before with team options


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Roko won't play in the Minnesota summer league unfortunately, but I am just glad we signed him!


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Personally, I think Ukic is seeming a little arseholish with what it took to get this deal done.

- Threatening to sign a long term contract with a huge buyout

- 3 years, at 2.5 mil per

- promise of 15-20 mins a game

But hey maybe he is because we promised him at 16 and ended up with him at 41.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Noice... and no we did not promise him 16.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

http://crobasket.com/main.asp?P=vijest&J=ENG&VijestID=2243


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

Rob has denied the report of Ukic signing, but ha said he is close to signing.

Link 


> Babcock denied a report out of Ukic's native Croatia yesterday that a deal had been struck but did say he understood Ukic is close to being contractually free to sign with Toronto.
> 
> "It's looking favourable," the general manager said of negotiations on an NBA deal for the 6-foot-5 guard. "I think the buyout (required with Ukic's European team) is pretty much worked out over there; the rest is negotiating a deal that works for him."


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*



Theberge43 said:


> Rob has denied the report of Ukic signing, but ha said he is close to signing.
> 
> Link


Bah, it's almost official now. Ukic has come out and said that he is going to play here this season, and that he was guarenteed 15-20 minutes a game behind Rafer Alston. As long as he can get him locked up and playing for us this season, I'll be happy.


----------



## Raptorsfan2 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*

Despite the GM of the raptors denial of a deal with Ukic as yet on the FAN 590 Crobasket.com and today online confirm that Ukic has agreed to terms with the Raptors.The Raptors have already sent Scott Howard (chief international scout) to Croatia. He met with Ukic and his agents Jablan and Drakulic in the beautiful adriatic city of Crikvanica.

"It is certain" said Dino Radja
"Toronto was always my wish" and "I will appear in toronto Oct 1st" said Roko Ukic.

see Links below:
http://www.todayonline.com/articles/61674.asp
http://www.kosarka.hr/main.asp?P=kutzaskaute&J=ENG
http://www.kosarka.hr/main.asp?P=vijest&J=ENG&vijestID=2226


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*

Goods news for you guys, looks like you'll get to see Ukic play and not turn out to be another Milos Vujanic.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*

Dino Radja??
the same dino who use to play for the celtics


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*



dtron said:


> Dino Radja??
> the same dino who use to play for the celtics


Yeah, for a little while. Good career, but a really short one. Another guy from Split.

http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=RADJADI01


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*



Raptorsfan2 said:


> Despite the GM of the raptors denial of a deal with Ukic as yet on the FAN 590 Crobasket.com and today online confirm that Ukic has agreed to terms with the Raptors.The Raptors have already sent Scott Howard (chief international scout) to Croatia. He met with Ukic and his agents Jablan and Drakulic in the beautiful adriatic city of Crikvanica.
> 
> "It is certain" said Dino Radja
> "Toronto was always my wish" and "I will appear in toronto Oct 1st" said Roko Ukic.
> ...


Welcome to the site, and thanks for the good news.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*

why haven't roko been officially signed yet???
do we have enuff roster spaces???? if not, does that mean babcock is going to make a move soon??


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*

great news, now just Sow and Bonner and Babs will have done a good job this summer


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*



Raptorsfan2 said:


> Despite the GM of the raptors denial of a deal with Ukic as yet on the FAN 590 Crobasket.com and today online confirm that Ukic has agreed to terms with the Raptors.The Raptors have already sent Scott Howard (chief international scout) to Croatia. He met with Ukic and his agents Jablan and Drakulic in the beautiful adriatic city of Crikvanica.
> 
> "It is certain" said Dino Radja
> "Toronto was always my wish" and "I will appear in toronto Oct 1st" said Roko Ukic.
> ...


Great first post. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Raptorsfan2 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

see the links posted by me from crobasket.com and todayonline.com.
Ukic is a RAPTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Ukic signs with raptors*

[Lil'Jon]YYEAAAHHH![/Lil'Jon]


----------



## Raptorsfan2 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*



speedythief said:


> Welcome to the site, and thanks for the good news.


eurobasket.com also reports that Ukic signed with the Raptors.In 2003 Ukic broke the back board on an attempted dunk.He was 18 at the time.Not too bad considering that his main weakness is upper body strength!!!!!

see links below:
http://www.eurobasket.com/cro/cro.asp

and

http://www.eurobasket.com/events/wcu18/wcjun03.asp

you will need to scroll down and read the report of the game between croatia and Malaysia.
By the way Dino Radja is the current president of his now former club Split CO


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Crobasket.com and todayonline.com confirm Ukic is a RAPTOR*



Raptorsfan2 said:


> eurobasket.com also reports that Ukic signed with the Raptors.In 2003 Ukic broke the back board on an attempted dunk.He was 18 at the time.Not too bad considering that his main weakness is upper body strength!!!!!
> 
> see links below:
> http://www.eurobasket.com/cro/cro.asp
> ...


Lol, awesome. It also has him listed at 195# on that site. Chad Ford's numbers were reportedly wrong, so what about this site?

The thing that makes me the happiest is that he isn't just a player from Europe, he's a player that was a star. Not somebody playing 3 minutes a game.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Of course. 
After the Darko-bust, teams are much more careful with the Euro talentes they sign. 

BTW, excellent news!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this is fantastic news. do i believe it? no, not really.

it'll come out eventually (officially) over the next few days, i'm sure, but i don't know if i trust any of these sources right now. the european media is not rooted in accuracy 100% of the time by reputation, or even 75% of the time, so i'll just wait.

but i can't say that i can deny babcock's "near deal" comments of friday afternoon. i mean, the rest demands the simple completion of a formality. 

i still haven't seen this guy play, lol. he must be the first player for whom i've passed judgments without actually observing his game with my own eyes. but i don't really care: he excites me in the middle of july. so what. 

peace


----------



## maka2506 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi!

Write here in the archive UKIC and you will get all about ukic!!!

http://www.crobasket.com/main.asp?P=arhiva&J=ENG

and from his early days, but only on croatian, write UKIĆ

http://www.sportnet.hr/Stranica_v2.asp?S=arhiva

translate with 

http://www.euro-translate.com/ !!! :banana:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks a lot Maka!

(mostly for the eurotranslator. Now I can find out what the Romanians are up to)


----------

